# Tip and Tricks



## Nela (Jul 23, 2010)

So I was wondering if anyone had any tips and tricks to share... Here are a few I have tried myself:

- Softener sheets: I place one in a very dirty dish and let it soak in very hot water. The dish is very easy to clean afterward.

- Onions: Place onions in the freezer for a few minutes before using. This will prevent you from crying (if you cut it right away)

- Onions: Jeff's mother says that placing a whole onion in the bucket when washing windows prevents streaking. I've tried it and my windows were nice but I don't know if it was the onion or not. 

- Peanut Butter: 'repairs' scratches on a CD/DVD. I don't think it actually 'fixes' it but mine worked after trying.


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 23, 2010)

Fag ashes for removing stains, my friend's Mother uses them in her salon for removing dye stains off people's faces.


----------



## mewlingcricket (Jul 23, 2010)

using a baking soda/water paste is great for getting pen/crayons off wood and furniture (gotta love kids)


----------



## Rabbit Hero (Jul 24, 2010)

Dish soap is great for lifting out grease stains.


----------



## aurora369 (Jul 24, 2010)

To clean soap scum from your bath tub, make a mixture of dish soap and baking soda. It works so well that I stopped using the store bought chemical cleaners years ago 

-Dawn


----------



## Nela (Jul 24, 2010)

Nice :biggrin2: I'll have to try these


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 26, 2010)

Lemon scented dish soap kills earwigs.

Run out of putty to cover a small hole? Toothpaste.

Instead of using papertowels, use newspaper, or flyer paper. (with print on it). If you scrunch it in a ball, and use vinegar, it reduces streaks. (and is eco-friendly)

Got siding outside your house? plain VIM (the cleaninng gel) with a cloth..takes out every discoloration.
(we use this on our camping tailor)

Need a touch up, but don`t have anymore paint/not willing to spend crazy money for a scrape?
Craft paint. Dollar store. 

Those little lights, that you press and they turn on.. we got some with the sticky's behind and I stuck some under our upper cabinets in the kitchen and it looked like a under-mounted light (thats usually very expensive) for under 2$


----------



## cheryl (Jul 26, 2010)

I have heard people use toothpaste to repair minorscratches on a cd/dvd but it has to be the paste not the gel toothpaste...


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 26, 2010)

cheryl wrote:


> I have heard people use toothpaste to repair minorÂ scratches on a cd/dvd but it has to be the paste not the gel toothpaste...
> 
> Â


Wouldnt that scratch the CD :?


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jul 27, 2010)

Great ideas guys!...
heads up those push lights that u put under ur cabinets ...i was a sucker i bought a poopload of em thinkin these things rock....nope they will chew thru batteries like craZY!!..bummer cuz i have like 10 of em...
Brandy whats VIM?


----------



## cheryl (Jul 27, 2010)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> cheryl wrote:
> 
> 
> > I have heard people use toothpaste to repair minorscratches on a cd/dvd but it has to be the paste not the gel toothpaste...
> ...


Dunno,have just heard and read that's what people have tried...apparantly it works..just have never gotten around to try it myself..


----------



## degrassi (Jul 27, 2010)

*cheryl wrote: *


> *Brandy456 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > cheryl wrote:
> ...


Toothpaste is abrasive so it supposedly buffs out the small scratches. I've heard about this too but I dont' know how well it works.


----------



## Myia09 (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah I use the toothpaste for the small holes.

I have kinda a silly one..but everyone who I tell it to realizes its such good common sense! Refridgerate your canned fruit! For whatever reason people don't think to refridge canned fruit becaues it is in a can..but who wants to eat warm fruit? lol.


----------



## cheryl (Jul 27, 2010)

*Myia09 wrote: *


> I have kinda a silly one..but everyone who I tell it to realizes its such good common sense! Refridgerate your canned fruit! For whatever reason people don't think to refridge canned fruit becaues it is in a can..but who wants to eat warm fruit? lol.


Oh i'm glad i'm not the only one who does that...i have always put my canned fruit in the fridge..gosh i have done that forever..i also put my canned tuna in the fridge as well.


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 27, 2010)

Flash Gordon wrote:


> Great ideas guys!...
> heads up those push lights that u put under ur cabinets ...i was a sucker i bought a poopload of em thinkin these things rock....nope they will chew thru batteries like craZY!!..bummer cuz i have like 10 of em...
> Brandy whats VIM?


REALLY!? 
The ones we got were left on all weekend at the cottage, and are still going strong
I have no clue what it reeeally is, because it just says 'cleaning agent' on it.
But its a creme cleaner..

http://media.well.ca/images/large/products/vim-cream-cleanser-lemon-scent_1259077207_LRG.jpg


----------



## BethM (Jul 27, 2010)

cheryl wrote:


> *Myia09 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I have kinda a silly one..but everyone who I tell it to realizes its such good common sense! Refridgerate your canned fruit! For whatever reason people don't think to refridge canned fruit becaues it is in a can..but who wants to eat warm fruit? lol.
> ...



My teeth are verysensitive to cold things, so I prefer canned fruit to be room temp. .


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 27, 2010)

Speaking of teeth, I noticed Bebe's bottom teeth was wearing down unevenly. 
So I used a regular nail file to file them down and make them straight. Saved me a trip to the Vet.


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 27, 2010)

Pet_Bunny wrote:


> Speaking of teeth, I noticed Bebe's bottom teeth was wearing down unevenly.
> So I used a regular nail file to file them down and make them straight. Saved me a trip to the Vet.


I do that too, on myself :coolness:


----------



## Nela (Aug 3, 2010)

This is a different kind of tip but it's nice for the migraine sufferers to know! 

Menthol gel (like Deep Cold - cold is better) rubbed into the forehead during a migraine helps soothe the pain. It's especially soothing if you have an ice pack on your forehead. I use a 'magic sac' so it's soft and filled with some sort of rice or something. You could easily make one I think :biggrin2:


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 3, 2010)

Need help hanging a picture on the wall? 

Put a dab of toothpaste on the hanger(s) and then press against the wall. Press hard enough that the toothpaste stays on the wall. This way you know exactly where to put the nail(s) in the wall.


----------

